# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor Computer lens?

## r_salis

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the new Essilor Computer lens. Sounds like a nice solution for the plano presbyope, but I wonder how big the non-adapt percentage is with it.

----------


## gemstone

I have tried the Sola Access and the Rodenstock Office.  I like the office a bit better.  They both are great.  If Essilor has copied either they will be ok.

----------


## mike.elmes

The only problem with the varilux computer by essilor is it needs to be mounted in a frame with a minimum 30mm B measurement. 
I have the Nikon Online on right now and love them...
My wife is an accountant and I have made her 3 types ....sola access, varilux computer and the nikon online....she likes the online the best.

----------


## r_salis

Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## clayton56

one thing I've noticed about the Essior Computer lens, the PRP is the point centered in the lens engravings, and that is supposed to match the near PD, not the distance PD (inset 2.25 each eye from the distance PD), according to Essilor's data sheet.

Every other PAL out there fits to the distance PD. Since people are used to blocking and verifying PALs to the distance PD, those that do this will end up with the PD 4.5mm wide. 

This is complicated by Essilor's instructions that the doctor should supply the distance PD to the lab. If the lab treats it like another progressive they won't do the decentration. Who reads those data sheets anyway?

The upshot is I'm seeing a lot of these going out wrong and doctors not catching it.

----------


## Happylady

> The only problem with the varilux computer by essilor is it needs to be mounted in a frame with a minimum 30mm B measurement. 
> I have the Nikon Online on right now and love them...
> My wife is an accountant and I have made her 3 types ....sola access, varilux computer and the nikon online....she likes the online the best.


What is the minimum B for the Nikon Online?

----------


## mike.elmes

Min fit hight is 15mm, so it fits into almost anything. Mine are in a half eye that has a 24mm B measurement.

----------


## gemstone

The Essilor must be way more expensive. Maybe that is not a consideration.

----------


## NAH

The doctor in my office just got his Essilor Computer lenses day before yesterday, and he likes them a lot.  We measured it a little high, but he said he still has a small area of distance vision that, while not great by any means, was adequate enough for him to read house numbers across the street.  He also likes the large mid-area when he works on the computer during exams.  I haven't asked him how he likes the reading area yet, though.  I don't think he's ever had an Office lens before, but he was impressed by how much of the lens was clear compared to the mid-range on his regular progressives.

----------


## Comma

According to Nikon Documentation :

Online : minimum B is 25 mm

----------


## Happylady

> According to Nikon Documentation :
> 
> Online : minimum B is 25 mm


That's not too bad. How is this lens fit, on pupil center? Does it come in other materials then cr39?

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Follow the path and make your own conclusions...PRIO pioneers work in this area and comes out with a lens designed by Shamir.  Essilor buys PRIO...now Essilor announces new computer lens.

Does Essilor really do any propietary research anymore or do they just buy someone else's work?

----------


## beagleman

> Follow the path and make your own conclusions...PRIO pioneers work in this area and comes out with a lens designed by Shamir. Essilor buys PRIO...now Essilor announces new computer lens.
> 
> Does Essilor really do any propietary research anymore or do they just buy someone else's work?


Then again, there's a great PAL where the path is to Johnson and Johnson, right? Actually Lee, I did a beta test of this (the Essilor Computer) lens here at UCB School of Optometry and have continued using the lens for over a year now. Other than the fact it is polycarb which makes my eyes tired (my reading Rx is +4.75 -1.50 X 90 OU) the design is really very good. This is one of the few Essilor products I'd recommend. I have it in an old Autoflex 41 with a 42mm B...hmmm, now that I think of it, this is a lot like the AO Technica! Hey yeah, I can get a pretty good "window" of my distance RX at the very top. Maybe there is something to this "path" stuff?

----------


## mike.elmes

> That's not too bad. How is this lens fit, on pupil center? Does it come in other materials then cr39?


The Online lens is available in CR39,  1.6 mr8 as well as 1.67.  Best to fit on pupil center.
Also, I am wearing mine happily:) in a half eye with a 23 mm B measurement

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Not sure why it matters where the design originated, but yes- Essilor purchased PRIO some time ago.  I'd say the _people_ who came to Essilor from PRIO were every bit and more important than the technology.  Specifically, Jon Torrey- who led PRIO- came to Essilor and has been a champion of computer lenses ever since.  He has worked tirelessly with R&D to develop both a computer lens and an anti-fatigue SV lens.

Speaking to the design, the Essilor Computer lens has the following characteristics...  10mm above the fitting cross, the power will back away to the patient's distance Rx.  At the fitting cross, you have about 50% of the ADD power and at the PRP (4mm below fitting cross), you have 60% of ADD.  15mm below the fitting cross, you have 100% of the ADD power.  The "widest" portion of the design is 1-2mm below the fitting cross (which means the design is widest in a  6-8" vertical zone right below straight ahead gaze- which is right about where most computer screens are situated).

The reason for the 30mm B recommendation is to allow the frame to contain both full reading area and a distance zone.  Considering these are vocational lenses, 30mm isn't that much of a requirement.  Ideally, you would have a fitting height that is about 12-13mm below the top of the frame.

Hope this information helps,
Pete
Essilor of America
Technical Marketing Manager

----------

